# white bass



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just checking - I know that thumping on the boat attracts the fish in the cold months. But I just wondered if you were mored by a a-hole with a thumping stereo would this do the same thing. Or should I just move away from the thug wanna be


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Dont know but i think it would be 2 different sounds. There is a ton more energy being put into the water by hitting the floor with a board vs a speaker makeing noise that vibrates the boat. Maybe if i could put my truck box in the boat it would work. Hahahababab jk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 2 boats, and both have 200 watt systems in them. I never had a problem catching fish listening to AC/DC, Van Halen, Lynyrd Skynyrd, etc. If I do, I change to George Strait, Alana Jackson, etc., and that usually works.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I have 2 boats, and both have 200 watt systems in them. I never had a problem catching fish listening to AC/DC, Van Halen, Lynyrd Skynyrd, etc. If I do, I change to George Strait, Alana Jackson, etc., and that usually works.


I think he is asking if a loud stereo would attract, no scare away.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

When it really gets tough crank up a little "Riders on the Storm" they can't resist Jim Morrison.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

whsalum said:


> When it really gets tough crank up a little "Riders on the Storm" they can't resist Jim Morrison.


LoL


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Not trying to hijack this thread but does anyone know how they get scared from sound. Other than the vibrations, I cant think of any other way they would know. When I swim under water I cant hear anything above the surface. I have also never caught a fish with ears. Hmmmmm


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

lololol that's funny ....but on a real thought.... I have been thinking about this some time now ...... my brother is in a band and has a ...sound machine that will create anything you want ,,,and a lot of beats ....I told him about it and there is a electronic machine its called a hydrowave 2.... it cost about 400 plus .... after talking to them on the phone ...there were very interested in my convo .....I was asking about the feeding sounds and it already produces the natural sound of feeding shad and other bait fish ,,,,and the feeding sound of game fish .....but not a thumping sound that you hear from the >POLE<.....so can you take a little speaker and put it in a little box and have it mounted to the boat floor and have it make a steady sound ,,,,hell yes you can ,,,,, what sound would it be,,,,, who knows ,,,, but I know what sound I would use ,,,, the sound of a kick drum sounds pretty close to me ,,,,, and another thought,,,, is ,,,,,,have the speaker mounted in a ....6 inch pvc tube and mount it to the back of the boat ,,,,where the tube is in the water at a stand still but out of the way ,,,while driving ,,,,, I think this would work ,,,,,but ill let someone else try it ....the longer the tube the better I would think.... maybe 2 ft,,, good luck


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

rustyhook1973 said:


> lololol that's funny ....but on a real thought.... ,,, good luck


And there are programs available for free over this net to time that kick drum however you want. I don't suggest trying this .... it is easy to get really carried away at your 'puter.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have caught and watched people thump on the boat and catch fish. I find it aggravating to just keep thumping but that is just me. I have thought of recording the thumping sound and playing back underwater. That way its not so aggravating. I think the sound doesn't call the fish but breaks up the tight bait balls and lets the fish attach the bait. I have seen the bait open up on the fish finder when you start thumping. The fish then attack.
In the summer and spring I have witnessed the thumpers catch 5 - 10 and them move on. It works but not near as good. I think the guides recognize feeding fish more than we do and therefore, stop on feeding fish more often. That is why they pull up into a bunch of fishermen and state hammering them. Nothing against thumpers ... you guys keep rocking on! The thumping when pulling up on feeding fish may even be a bad thing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> I think the sound doesn't call the fish but breaks up the tight bait balls and lets the fish attach the bait. I have seen the bait open up on the fish finder when you start thumping. The fish then attack.


Really interesting and logical sounding theory. Many predators are more prone to attack if the prey flees.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

When stripers and whites are hammering bait fish it makes a sound and certain vibrations. I believe this is what it is mimicking.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was told that the thumping sound is what they heard as small fry in the breeding tanks at the fish hatchery ,,when I called a hatchery and asked a few questions,,,they did tell me that the tanks are so large that when they feed from one side of a tank they sometimes do hit the side of the tanks with ,,rubber mallets ,,, and such ,,, so my question is ,,, if there is no fresh stocking going on for the stripers and white bass ,,, will they carry that knowledge of the sound over to next generations........who knows ...


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

While surfing the web, out of curiosity, I searched Threadfin Shad sounds, and found 
HydroWave. Supposedly 90-95% of the pros use it. It simulates baitfish.
I'm guessing I can crank it up on the stereo, and have fish jumping in the boat!
https://www.hydrowave.com/p-10-bait-fish-expansion-module.aspx


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have personally witnessed the hydrowave and not sold at all. It can help you catch fish but don't expect any to jump in the boat for $500. I didn't buy one. Maybe its a learning curve and feel if used right it could be a game changer. Again, don't expect them to dive in the boat. Don't expect an advantage over the thumper people. Thumping works, I have witnessed it. More in winter than spring and summer.

I have spent a lot of time finding fish on the finder and stopping. My new strategy is to find feeding fish. That is the key I think. Feeding whites, hybrids and striper do look different.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Rhis gets them every time.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> I have personally witnessed the hydrowave and not sold at all. It can help you catch fish but don't expect any to jump in the boat for $500. I didn't buy one. Maybe its a learning curve and feel if used right it could be a game changer. Again, don't expect them to dive in the boat. Don't expect an advantage over the thumper people. Thumping works, I have witnessed it. More in winter than spring and summer.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time finding fish on the finder and stopping. My new strategy is to find feeding fish. That is the key I think. Feeding whites, hybrids and striper do look different.


I am with you. Not spending the money on it. I'll stick to my stereo, gps/fish finder, and determination to put them in the boat.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

What I was thinking is if you had a water proof speaker on a cable with the ability to drop it down into the water, and let the stereo do the work. This way you have both hands free for fishing-something like that


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a small recording setup and plan to record some stuff when I get some free time. I will then have to build the speaker setup. 

Right now I am focused on building my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

The thumbing create a vibration when hitting against the boat that a speaker will not be able to do. I even got one of those hydrowave thumber addon. It really loud too. But i notice that it doesnt work like a stick thumbing the boat. Maybe i dont give it enough try. 

I agree its is alot of work thumbing and fishing with one arm. But its seem to work or i believe it does anyway. 

Hell its could all be in my head.

But one thing for sure. My arms got bigger from doing this . Grewing a few inches. 

There are thing that sometime hard to explain. Like how everyone in boat fishing excately same thing. Lure. Line color. Etc. same presentation. only 1-2 feet drop from each other. But one person keep pulling it and the other does not. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

> Like how everyone in boat fishing excately same thing. Lure. Line color. Etc. same presentation. only 1-2 feet drop from each other. But one person keep pulling it and the other does not.
> 
> 
> > ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you forgot to say ,,,holding your mouth the same way


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

play some aweful rap on the speaker to attract the fish


----------

